# Omega Made For The Canadian Market



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is an Omega movement with 17 jewels, 'swan-neck' micrometric regulator, split bi-metallic balance with double roller and Breguet blued steel hairspring. The movement was adjusted to 2 positions and the serial number 3309308 dates the movement to 1908.

Omega made pocket watch movements sized specifically to fit the cases produced in North America. For some reason that cannot be clearly be explained, movements bound for Canada did not carry any visible Omega markings. This movement even has the 'Swiss' mark by the balance wheel obliterated. This did not apply to those movements exported to the USA, where regulations stipulated that all imported watches were clearly marked with country of origin.

It is only when the dial is removed that the Omega mark is revealed along with the serial number plus a patent number 26513 regarding a winding and setting mechanism by Louis Brandt & Freres.

Omega had there own agents and suppliers throughout Canada and only these were allowed to sell Omega watches. One of the largest of these was P.W. Eaton and Sons who were also makers of watch cases. This Omega is housed in an Eaton case which is stamped with the Eaton logo of the letter 'E' within a maple leaf. This case is the gold filled Banner model. Ellis also supplied other approved retailers who had their own private label dials fitted. This watch, with typical Canadian 24 hour dial was retailed by M.C. MacNicol of Port Arthur, Ontario.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Very interesting watch and story Shiner, typically Omega from the shape of the plates yet no name. Was this an attempt, if not to deceive, to be 'reticent with the actuality' of the country of manufacture with European movements being less desirable than home grown North American models? This was one way to expand their market and from Canada there was a route into the USA.

An Omega PW is on my want list. Thankfully they don't seem too expensive but I can't recall seeing one with a swan-neck regulator before.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It seems that way to me John. I can't see any other reason for the subterfuge.

I think this one that I have is the type of Omega pocket watch we normally associate with the European market. This is an Omega 15 jewelled movement that dates to 1911. European makers were of the opinion at that time that 15 jewels were all that a watch required, in fact they regarded that as being 'fully jewelled'. It is housed in a continental solid sterling grade silver case, that is hallmarked with the London import mark and the date letter for 1911 that ties in nicely with the movement date. It also has the initials SA in a diamond shape that stands for 'Selling Agency' which was used on all imported silver watches between 1907 and 1919. The inside of the rear cover is also stamped with the Omega logo. The enamel dial carries the name of 'Bell Brothers' Doncaster who were Omega agents at that time. The company are still trading in Doncaster and are still Omega agents. The fact that the company still exists makes the watch that more interesting.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another nice watch Shiner but now you've whetted my appetite I'll be looking for one with a swan-neck regulator . Back to the original watch, 2nd photo, pivot hole nearest the Swiss cross and 26513. Is that a trick of the photo or is a bit of rebushing called for? I've seen Roger tackle it on his grandfather clock, I guess the method's the same but at a smaller scale. Over the last few months, partly thanks to your photos, I am beginning to understand more of what I am looking at.

Q. Name the advantages of living in Switzerland.

A. Well their national flag's a big plus for a start.

Sorry, couldn't resist, it really tickled my sense of humour once the penny dropped.

Rgds

John


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

John, That's the jewelled hole for the 4th wheel pivot, and it's nice and central. just the angle that I took the photo from. This is what it looks like when taken directly from above.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ha, a camera never lies!

You will no doubt be aware of this Shiner but I add it for those of us still earning. Perhaps 15 jewels isn't quite enough.

http://people.timezone.com/library/workbench/workbench0025

Edit, I should have added a winky face at the end of '...quite enough'.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I have another Omega made for the Canadian market. This is also a 17 jewel movement with swan neck micrometric regulator and dates to 1913/14. This one is marked 'Regina Watch Company'. This company was bought out in 1912 by Omega and they used the name on their movements to sell their watches in Canada through outlets that were not official Omega agents. Again, if retailers ordered in quantity then could have their own private label on the dial. In this case it was retailed by Harwood Bros, Pembroke, Ont.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Completely different shape to the plates, was that exclusive for Canada or can signed movements with those plates be found for the European market? I am guessing with the name Regina they were referring to Victoria.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

JWL940 said:


> Completely different shape to the plates, was that exclusive for Canada or can signed movements with those plates be found for the European market? I am guessing with the name Regina they were referring to Victoria.


From the couple of dozen that I've seen, they all seem to have a connection with Canada, usually with a Canadian retailer on the dial or movement. Those that specialise in Omegas are of the opinion that they were made solely for the Canadian market although some seem to have found their way south into the USA, but no one so far seems to have found any documentation from Omega supporting this.


----------

